# Homework excuses



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 19, 2009)

Let's hear some weird/funny/good homework excuses.
If you have a story that has to do with this you can tell it.
Im really gonna need these 

Best excuse I've ever thought of = "I left my book at school, so I did it on a piece of paper, but I left the piece of paper at home" (But then I'd have to do that homework on paper so my story fits)

If this is a fail thread, then Im sorry


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sorry. I'm going green. I don't waste paper on homework.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 19, 2009)

My Rubik's Cube ate my homework.


----------



## idpapro (Aug 19, 2009)

my jigaloo melted my homework!


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 19, 2009)

I got carried away with my origami class and my home work is currently floating around in our pond as paper Canadian geese


----------



## mazei (Aug 19, 2009)

I leave all my books at school anyway. So really my excuse is the truth. "I left my books at school and didn't know the questions". Either that or if the teacher gets blur easily, "I wasn't in class when you talked about the homework".


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 19, 2009)

I forgot. Simple. And true most of the time.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well you see Last night my Dog decided he was going t chase my cat all over the neighborhood and so of course i had to chase him down. When i finally caught my dog he was lying on his side and he was breathing like he had had a heart attack. So we rushed him to a vet where they spent seeral hours examining him and told us that he had just run to much and had had an asthma attack. We took him home and wouldnt you know it my sister who is 10 and thinks shes the queen of the world had spilled milke all over the kitchen floor, i mean a couple gallons of it. So who gets to clean it up? Me. well after i cleaned it up i went to take the trash out because it was full and the bag ripped and so then i spent hourse cleaning that up and keeping my dog who if you remember had the asthma attack. But we thought he was hit or something because of how he was breathing and laying on his side so we decided to take him to the vet and they told us it was just asthma.. so anyway he kept getting into it so we had to put him outside. But my sister left the gate open and so we had to go chase it around the neighborhood again. We spent hours trying to catch it and by this time i was eshausted. anyway so ater catching the dog we took back to our house. We put it on a leash and went back inside so i could clean up the trash. However my Dog doesnt like being kept on a leash and he gets mad. We being stupid left a couple of down pillows near him, they were airing out because we washed them from the dogs because they smelled nasty. and he ripped those up. and so after i got done taking care of the trash i had to clean that up. so i went out there to clean it up and had my homework in my back pocket and my dog jumped up and snatched it out of my pocket, because it was sticking out and well ill get it back eventually.

by this point the teacher gives up xP


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

They would be lucky if they got halfway through the explaination.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2009)

im going to finish it >;D


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 19, 2009)

[joke]
I have accidently determined the homeworks momentum so precisely, that according to Heisenberg it could be anywhere in the universe, which is why I gave up searching for it.
[/joke]


----------



## tlm1992 (Aug 19, 2009)

A teacher told the entire class once, that she had heard this excuse:
" I never do my homework before my father comes home, but he didn't come before 5 in the afternoon yesterday, and then we went to visit grandma. and when we came home, it was late, so i had to go to bed..."


----------



## onestruecolors (Aug 19, 2009)

For presentations in school, I would aways open up a random powerpoint in Word, then bang on the keyboard, and save it to my flash drive. Then when you plug it in, try and open your file at school, just look really worried as you keep getting an error.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 19, 2009)

i don't have excuses,when i forget to do my hw,i take it like a man and go to the head of section's office.........NOT,,i don't take it like a man,sometimes i have friends with me so it's usually not bad for me.when i go and stand in the office i usually just fool around


----------



## LNZ (Aug 19, 2009)

I have not been at school (either primary or high) since 1987. Well I had the perfect and awesome excuse to avoid homework. My parents refued to pay for the text books and school fees as they argued that education should be free and they already pay taxes to do this. Asabut 80% of the homework (especially at high school) was set from text books, I dd not have a text book to use and avoided almost all homework. I could always deflect the attention from me to my parents evey time. But I did do the remaining 20% which did not depend on a text book as I liked doing it. Rather 20% than 100% any day!

I live in Australia.

Primary school (Year 1 to 7) = Elementary school USA (1st to 4th grade) + Middle school USA (5th to 7th grade)

High school (Year 8 to 12) = Middle school USA (8th grade) + High school USA (9th to 12th grade)

Now you know.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wait, we had homework?


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Aug 19, 2009)

u told us not to do it!?!?!?

or

my cousin went into a coma (come in to class crying)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2009)

I do my homework...why would I need excuses?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 19, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I do my homework...why would I need excuses?



boo


----------



## Ewks (Aug 19, 2009)

Our teachers don't care who's done their homework and who hasn't so no need for excuses.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 19, 2009)

Everybody learn for themselves.. That's why I never do my homework


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 19, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Everybody learn for themselves.. That's why I never do my homework



Haha. Exactly. That's why I love my math teacher.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 19, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I do my homework...why would I need excuses?


Yay, I was afraid I was the only one!

Except that I almost never get homework... But if I do, I do it


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2009)

My excuse is generally "Hey, I went to school for 17 years. Now I"m old and done." It's a nice feeling .


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I do my homework...why would I need excuses?
> ...



I have it EVERYDAY.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 20, 2009)

i do it 5 mins before i actually have to turn it in


----------



## Edmund (Aug 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I do my homework...why would I need excuses?
> ...



boo (again)


----------



## Novriil (Aug 20, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


Me too :/


jms_gears1 said:


> i do it 5 mins before i actually have to turn it in



If really necessary then I do the same.


----------



## Musje (Aug 21, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Well you see Last night my Dog decided he was going t chase my cat all over the neighborhood and so of course i had to chase him down. When i finally caught my dog he was lying on his side and he was breathing like he had had a heart attack. So we rushed him to a vet where they spent seeral hours examining him and told us that he had just run to much and had had an asthma attack. We took him home and wouldnt you know it my sister who is 10 and thinks shes the queen of the world had spilled milke all over the kitchen floor, i mean a couple gallons of it. So who gets to clean it up? Me. well after i cleaned it up i went to take the trash out because it was full and the bag ripped and so then i spent hourse cleaning that up and keeping my dog who if you remember had the asthma attack. But we thought he was hit or something because of how he was breathing and laying on his side so we decided to take him to the vet and they told us it was just asthma.. so anyway he kept getting into it so we had to put him outside. But my sister left the gate open and so we had to go chase it around the neighborhood again. We spent hours trying to catch it and by this time i was eshausted. anyway so ater catching the dog we took back to our house. We put it on a leash and went back inside so i could clean up the trash. However my Dog doesnt like being kept on a leash and he gets mad. We being stupid left a couple of down pillows near him, they were airing out because we washed them from the dogs because they smelled nasty. and he ripped those up. and so after i got done taking care of the trash i had to clean that up. so i went out there to clean it up and had my homework in my back pocket and my dog jumped up and snatched it out of my pocket, because it was sticking out and well ill get it back eventually.
> 
> by this point the teacher gives up xP


I'm so going to use that one! 

At my school, when we were sick for a while we can get a note saying that we didn't do our homework. (it got a date on it)
I once turned in an old one and if the teachers noted the date I'd say "****! I thought I threw the old one out!" (as we have to keep those notes for a while if they ask back why we weren't in certain classes)


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 22, 2009)

You guys are lazy liars 

I do my homework LIKE A MAN

or take the punishment LIKE A MAN

and I'm proud of it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Musje said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well you see Last night my Dog decided he was going t chase my cat all over the neighborhood and so of course i had to chase him down. When i finally caught my dog he was lying on his side and he was breathing like he had had a heart attack. So we rushed him to a vet where they spent seeral hours examining him and told us that he had just run to much and had had an asthma attack. We took him home and wouldnt you know it my sister who is 10 and thinks shes the queen of the world had spilled milke all over the kitchen floor, i mean a couple gallons of it. So who gets to clean it up? Me. well after i cleaned it up i went to take the trash out because it was full and the bag ripped and so then i spent hourse cleaning that up and keeping my dog who if you remember had the asthma attack. But we thought he was hit or something because of how he was breathing and laying on his side so we decided to take him to the vet and they told us it was just asthma.. so anyway he kept getting into it so we had to put him outside. But my sister left the gate open and so we had to go chase it around the neighborhood again. We spent hours trying to catch it and by this time i was eshausted. anyway so ater catching the dog we took back to our house. We put it on a leash and went back inside so i could clean up the trash. However my Dog doesnt like being kept on a leash and he gets mad. We being stupid left a couple of down pillows near him, they were airing out because we washed them from the dogs because they smelled nasty. and he ripped those up. and so after i got done taking care of the trash i had to clean that up. so i went out there to clean it up and had my homework in my back pocket and my dog jumped up and snatched it out of my pocket, because it was sticking out and well ill get it back eventually.
> ...


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2009)

I thought it was a blank sheet of paper so I put through the printer and got this *shows teacher the porn*


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 22, 2009)

One time my teacher's dog ate the students' projects. I'm dead serious. I wasn't part of that class though.

For the next 4 years I'm going to HAVE to do my homework, and do it well. or else I'll get kicked out of my school...


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> You guys are lazy liars
> 
> I do my homework LIKE A MAN
> 
> ...



boo


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Once a guy in my class said "My house burned down, so i couldnt do it." Teacher beleived it for a bit untill she realised i was laughing really hard!


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 7, 2009)

Just do your homework, problem solved!


----------



## Carrot (Oct 7, 2009)

I have got at least 3 new excuses per day xD

Today I used:
The demonstration was gone after I ate my ice cream (true, me and another cuber went to a store were we meet another cuber, we stayed there for an hour until we went getting 10 balls of ice cream each ;D)
I didn't have any newspapers before this morning (false I got so many of them on my computer each day lol))
I overslept because my clock didn't wake me (false... I was cubing all the morning and didn't realize that I was 1 hour late xD and we even had to meet 11:20!! xD)
I had to make food yesterday, so I had no time left for homework.. (False.. I didn't make food... I even used an excuse to not make food haha xD)


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> Just do your homework, problem solved!



+2/3.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 7, 2009)

Packed for the wrong day


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2009)

^A/B days?


----------



## V-te (Oct 8, 2009)

I was cubing all night.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh, it was due _today?_


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> I was cubing all night.



Haha. Yeah. That would go over real well.


----------



## V-te (Oct 8, 2009)

rickcube said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > I was cubing all night.
> ...



Cubing actually teaches you something. Lol.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Touché. And if stay on speedsolving for the rest of the night I'm going to need to use that excuse... lol. Oh well.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 8, 2009)

I died.

I had no pencils in my house and you told us we had to do it in pencil because you correct in pen and I only had pens so if I wrote in pen You/I couldn't tell the corrections & Answers apart. So it's *YOUR* fault

I don't have the internet (If we had to look something up).

You said I didn't have to do it.

Last night be father had a bad cough, when I finally got my homework done he coughed all over it... >*SWINE FLU*<!!!

(Friends name) asked if they could borrow it and never gave it back...

I ate a burrito.

I was turning my cube so fast it lit on fired and melted all over my homework.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (May 4, 2010)

lolol.

A few days ago my maths teacher looked at my book and it was like...

Teacher: Oh my gosh! SO MUCH MISSING WORK!
Me: I've done it all... It's just... Not there.

And now its 11:30 at night, I've done nothing, and I have weeks worth of homework (I haven't done) she wants to see in my book tomorrow.

Well... Hope for the best, but expect the worst.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 6, 2010)

"I had a migraine and couldn't read anything." (has worked many times, sometimes it's not even a lie)

"My internet died." (worked on an internet assignment once)

"My printer is out of ink. Can I email it to you? I have a baseball game, though, so it'll take a while before I get home." (buying time has never been more believable)


----------



## Edward (May 6, 2010)

Have a picture book to make by tomorrow and there is nothing I can say to help me .


----------



## ianini (May 6, 2010)

I just didn't feel like doing it.


----------



## kprox1994 (May 6, 2010)

I lost it.
I left my book at school.
I didn't understand the assignment.
I thought that we only had to do these problems, not those ones.


----------



## Reptile (May 6, 2010)

(This is 100% real)
My cockatoo once found my homework and started ripping it to shreds, I got a camera to record it and by the time I got back, my jack russel (puppy at the time) started joining in and I have a video (somewhere) of a cockatoo and jack russel puppy having a battle over my homework.
Teacher asked for a copy of the video after I showed it to her.


----------



## idpapro (May 6, 2010)

i left it at home, ill get it to you tommrow
if you have a forgetful teacher, its perfect, ive done this a few times.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 6, 2010)

'I was going to do it, but at that time my friend decided to call me and ask whether I wanted to go to the shops that day. Being polite, I said ok. A few minutes later we were at the shops but we lost track of the time and so we stayed there until it was closing time. Unfortunately I didn't have any money for a bus or taxi so I had to walk home. By the time I had finally gotten home my dinner was cold, and so I had to heat it up in the microwave to eat. I didn't have time to do anything but eat at the time, but by the time I had finished I was really tired and it was time for bed. I didn't wake up until about 10 minutes before I had to leave for school, and I just so happened to leave my homework sheet on the kitchen bench at home, so I couldn't do it while I was on the bus. So yeah.'


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 6, 2010)

I stayed up so late putting effort into this i fell asleep on it. 
*create a spill of coffee on your work*


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 6, 2010)

Heh, teachers see right through 99% of your BS anyway. They're not stupid, ya know. Especially my AP English teacher.


----------



## richardzhang (May 6, 2010)

I say i forgot it, then i would do it the night before the next period.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 6, 2010)

Great thing about college, often times they don't say anything if you don't turn it in, so no excuses are needed.


----------



## pappas (May 6, 2010)

"I've done all the work but I left my book at home." It surprisingly works on most teachers if you get good grades.


----------



## Thomas09 (May 6, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> "I've done all the work but I left my book at home." It surprisingly works on most teachers if you get good grades.



This.


----------



## shelley (May 6, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Great thing about college, often times they don't say anything if you don't turn it in, so no excuses are needed.



It's even better when the class has a lax policy on homework deadlines, as long as you turn it in eventually. This resulted in me doing the entire term's worth of Chinese homework the week before the final exam for two years.


----------



## Tim Major (May 6, 2010)

Reptile said:


> (This is 100% real)
> My cockatoo once found my homework and started ripping it to shreds, I got a camera to record it and by the time I got back, my jack russel (puppy at the time) started joining in and I have a video (somewhere) of a cockatoo and jack russel puppy having a battle over my homework.
> Teacher asked for a copy of the video after I showed it to her.



Wow, can you please post this? Sounds great


----------



## Faz (May 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> I don't do homework because homework is a fallacy





Spoiler



I don't even know what a fallacy is


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 6, 2010)

I have a class that is split with lunch in between, so my mom brings my work i left on my desk, while I do it at lunch


----------



## Dene (May 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do homework because homework is a fallacy
> ...



>.<


----------



## Innocence (May 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do homework because homework is a fallacy
> ...



You mustn't do your homework, then.

Isn't that a weird paradox, though?


----------



## TheMachanga (May 6, 2010)

I fell and I couldn't get up.


----------



## Zane_C (May 6, 2010)

I laugh at you's, I rarely get homework at all.

And if for some reason I do, I guess I do it so I don't need an excuse.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 6, 2010)

Just wing it it 



Innocence said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


What is a fallacy ???


----------



## Innocence (May 6, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Just wing it it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://tinyurl.com/346gb7y Just a good tip I'd like to share with you.

And the paradox part is obscure, but I'm saying that Faz doesn't know what a fallacy is because he didn't do his homework, and Dene's excuse for not doing his homework is that it's a fallacy, which is a word he doesn't know. Never mind, it isn't so funny now.


----------



## Lorenzo (May 11, 2010)

"Can I use my homework pass?"


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 11, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> homework pass




I miss those dearly.
However, I barely ever get homework.


----------



## Lorenzo (May 11, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > homework pass
> ...



I get too much. Wayyyy too much. But I'm fine with it.


----------



## VP7 (May 11, 2010)

I did it in brown marker and my dad thought it was crap so he flushed it.

I accidentally wiped my butt with my homework.

My father had a nervous breakdown and he cut it up to make paper dolls.

The lights in our house went out, and I had to burn it to get enough light to see the fuse box.

Some aliens from outer space borrowed it so they could study how the human brain worked.

I didn't do my work because you said it was optional.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 11, 2010)

VP7 said:


> I did it in brown marker and my dad thought it was crap so he flushed it.
> 
> I accidentally wiped my butt with my homework.
> 
> ...



My teacher would so believe that.
In joke wise: its very funny ^^


----------



## VP7 (May 11, 2010)

My locker is jammed and I can't get my homework out of it.

My daughter couldn't turn in her homework because her dad had used it to start a fire in the wood stove.

I didn't do my homework because of my eyes.....I couldn't see any reason to do it.

I got mugged on the way to school and they took my Bag with the homework in it.

My baby brother threw up on my home work.

I bumped into Shania Twain last night and she thought my essay would be a really good song, so she took it, and will be returning it soon. 

I'm on strike

I'm sorry I didn't turn in my homework because my turtle had a bad case of rabies and he started chasing me around my room.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 11, 2010)

"I never got it"

Unfortunately, at this time of the year, my teachers know me all too well. It sucks because they know me well enough not to believe whatever excuse I say about work, but they don't know me well enough to know that a lot of "bad" stuff I do is accidental, and I get in the most random trouble. I forgot to go to class once, and as a punishment, they put me in a room for half the day (in school suspension?)

I actually don't see why they did that, because instead of going to class, I just got to sit and sleep/work on anything.


----------



## TEGTaylor (May 11, 2010)

one time I actually did my homework in invisible ink it was lawl.
"my (fill in random relative here) died".....be warned, it only works once.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 11, 2010)

Osama bin laden stole my homework to see how well it would work as a bomb.


----------



## Johan444 (May 11, 2010)

eheheheh

I played WoW instead of studying, it was awesome.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 11, 2010)

I didn't even know we had homework.

I was sick last week and the friend I asked for the stuff I missed, forgot to tell me.


----------



## nitrocan (May 11, 2010)

My cube turned into the Tasmanian Devil and devoured it.


----------



## riffz (May 11, 2010)

"I don't do homework."

That's what I told all my high school teachers at least.


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 11, 2010)

...In soviet Russia, homework does YOU!!


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 11, 2010)

"Teacher have you done your homework?"


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 11, 2010)

cookies

gf


----------

